# Problème couleurs écran MacBook Air 2011



## Brad64 (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai reçu mon nouveau MacBook Air 13" 2011 il y a deux bonnes semaines, mais j'ai un énorme problème avec concernant les couleurs affichées sur l'écran.

Comparé à tous les macs que j'ai ou ai pu avoir (MacBook Pro 2009/2010, iMac 2010) et appareil iOS (iPhone 4 et iPad 1 et 2), la qualité des couleurs de l'écran de mon MacBook 2011 est très mauvaise 
Les couleurs sont vraiment ternes, sur une page avec du rose pétant par exemple, qui est sublime sur l'écran de mes autres appareils, il apparait vraiment terne et fade...
Le profil couleur utilisé est celui d'origine "LCD Couleur", je n'ai rien touché à ce niveau.

Auriez-vous une solution ? Il faut que je passe en Apple Store ?

Je ferai des photos de comparaison demain 

Merci par avance.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (21 Août 2011)

Justement c'est le contraire qui devrait arriver ... Car le profil d'écran du Mba a des couleurs (trop) saturées ...
C'est que maintenant (après 2 semaines) que tu t'en rend compte ?? Ou c'est le rose pétant qui a fait tomber la pièce ???
Si tu as un apple store pas loin vas y toujours ... Mais tes iBidulles ne sont pas une référence non plus .

On pourrait avoir le lien de ta page rose ??


----------



## Brad64 (21 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Justement c'est le contraire qui devrait arriver ... Car le profil d'écran du Mba a des couleurs (trop) saturées ...
> C'est que maintenant (après 2 semaines) que tu t'en rend compte ?? Ou c'est le rose pétant qui a fait tomber la pièce ???
> Si tu as un apple store pas loin vas y toujours ... Mais tes iBidulles ne sont pas une référence non plus .
> 
> On pourrait avoir le lien de ta page rose ??


Non, je m'en suis rendu compte dès le début, j'avais mon ancien MBP 13" sous les yeux à côté. J'ai été énormément chargé en boulot, du coup j'ai uniquement bossé sur mon iMac. Une fois libéré, je m'occupe du problème 

Voici un exemple de page bien rose :love:: http://dynamix.creativeworkz.co.uk/styles/pink-skin/

Je devrais aller sur Bordeaux dans 2 bonnes semaines, je passerai à l'Apple Store si c'est toujours pareil d'ici là.
Ce ne sont pas des références c'est sûr, mais j'ai été voir depuis plusieurs postes, dont un parfaitement calibré et les couleurs étaient vraiment vivantes comparé à ce que je vois sur mon MBA


----------



## Anderssonpaul (21 Août 2011)

En plus il y a un espèce de film qui rend brillant l'écran sur les mba... Et donc les couleurs plus saturées ... 
Ça peut aussi dépendre de l'angle de vision , de la luminosité de l'écran et de l'éclairage de la pièce (un éclairage au néon peut tout changer).

Apple utilise 2 fabricants différents pour la dalle de l'écran du mba  .

Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## lemarseillais23 (21 Août 2011)

si t'es vraiment pas satisfait, renvoie le en garantie, car ça ne reste pas normal quand même...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2011)

Oui moi aussi j'ai une différence entre le air et mon écran (samsung 2232bw).
Comment connaitre le fabricant de la dalle du air (je crois qu'il y a deux fournisseur, LG et samsung) ?


----------



## zeme (21 Août 2011)

Kapgm a dit:


> Oui moi aussi j'ai une différence entre le air et mon écran (samsung 2232bw).
> Comment connaitre le fabricant de la dalle du air (je crois qu'il y a deux fournisseur, LG et samsung) ?



*Display Identification*

-open terminal
-paste 'ioreg -lw0 | grep IODisplayEDID | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6' (without quotes)
-the first line is your display model

LP => Philips, qui est le moin bon des deux d'après les forum 
LTH => Samsung

Edit: beaucoup ont tout fais pour avoir un ssd samsung qui est un peu plus rapide sur de gros fichier et se sont peut être retrouvé avec un moin bon écran. Perso je préfère le bon écran et le ssd qui prend 5 sec de plus pour copier un gros fichier, ce qui m'arrive rarement par contre l'écran je l'ai toujours sous les yeux


----------



## Brad64 (21 Août 2011)

Kapgm a dit:


> Oui moi aussi j'ai une différence entre le air et mon écran (samsung 2232bw).
> Comment connaitre le fabricant de la dalle du air (je crois qu'il y a deux fournisseur, LG et samsung) ?


Je crois aussi qu'il y a des dalles Samsung et LG, après de là à savoir laquelle on a...
Sur mon Samsung BX2231 (écran LED de premier prix) l'image est bien meilleure.. j'ai même testé sur un vieux LG qui date bien de 2003, le blanc de l'écran est jaune, mais même les couleurs sont plus vivantes..

*EDIT : en résultat de la commande dans le Terminal j'ai :*

_LTH133BT01A03
Color LCD_


Voici quelques photos prises avec mon reflex, en vrai la différence est presque pire que sur les photos.. 
La différence entre les blancs et la couleur est conséquente..
La couleur sur mon iMac et les autres ordi que j'ai eu à dispo sont beaucoup plus proches de l'iPhone que du Air.
PS : à propos des couleurs sur l'iPhone 4, j'ai déjà vu des modèles d'amis qui avaient un blanc complètement jauni comparé au mien


----------



## Anderssonpaul (21 Août 2011)

Ça m'a l'air pas méchant ...
Il y a une différence entre l'iphone et le mba ... Mais l'iphone n'est pas une référence .
Sur le mba la luminosité est au max ?
Je vois que tu utilises firefox sur le mba et avec safari ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2011)

Merci pour la commande terminal concernant l'écran (j'avais pas réussi à trouver moi même).

J'ai une dalle Philips, j'essaierai de poster des photos demain dans la journée pour vous montrer la différence.


----------



## zeme (21 Août 2011)

J'ai une dalle samsung aussi est le blanc est comme sur ton iphone, le rose ressemble aussi maintenant il faudrait arriver à mettre les air à cote à cote sinon impossible de comparer les couleurs


----------



## Brad64 (21 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Ça m'a l'air pas méchant ...
> Il y a une différence entre l'iphone et le mba ... Mais l'iphone n'est pas une référence .
> Sur le mba la luminosité est au max ?
> Je vois que tu utilises firefox sur le mba et avec safari ?


J'ai oublié de le préciser désolé, le mba a la luminosité au max, comme l'iPhone.
Que ce soit avec Firefox, Safari, Chrome, Aperçu ou Photoshop c'est toujours la même couleur 



zeme a dit:


> J'ai une dalle samsung aussi est le blanc est comme  sur ton iphone, le rose ressemble aussi maintenant il faudrait arriver à  mettre les air à cote à cote sinon impossible de comparer les  couleurs


Je verrai ça quand je serai en Apple Store, comparer mon site sur différents ordi avant d'aller voir le Genius, mais j'ai encore deux bonnes semaines à attendre avant de pouvoir y aller 
C'est loin d'être mon premier Mac, ni PC, mais là c'est vraiment la première fois que cela me choque autant, ça en est même inconfortable..


----------



## iDomi (21 Août 2011)

dalle Samsung  et je trouve le rose bien rose et le blanc bien blanc


----------



## Larme (21 Août 2011)

Et l'étalonnage, ça donne quelque chose ?


----------



## Brad64 (21 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Et l'étalonnage, ça donne quelque chose ?


J'ai essayé via l'utilitaire, c'est quasi impossible d'arriver à un vrai réglage de toute manière. Ce n'est ni mieux ni pire, juste différent.
Pour calibrer ça correctement on est obligé de passer par une sonde


----------



## Anderssonpaul (21 Août 2011)

Brad64 a dit:


> J'ai essayé via l'utilitaire, c'est quasi impossible d'arriver à un vrai réglage de toute manière. Ce n'est ni mieux ni pire, juste différent.
> Pour calibrer ça correctement on est obligé de passer par une sonde



Va sur focus numérique et télécharge le profil icc du mba . (On ne sais jamais que ça rende le rose plus rose :love


----------



## Brad64 (21 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Va sur focus numérique et télécharge le profil icc du mba . (On ne sais jamais que ça rende le rose plus rose :love


Il n'y a que le Air 13" 2010 de dispo, je viens de l'essayer les couleurs sont affreuses, tout est complètement jauni


----------



## MaxSolonik (21 Août 2011)

zeme a dit:


> Edit: beaucoup ont tout fais pour avoir un ssd samsung qui est un peu plus rapide sur de gros fichier et se sont peut être retrouvé avec un moin bon écran. Perso je préfère le bon écran et le ssd qui prend 5 sec de plus pour copier un gros fichier, ce qui m'arrive rarement par contre l'écran je l'ai toujours sous les yeux



et pouquoi on ne pourrait pas avoir un bon écran et un ssd rapide ? c'est normal d'acheter une machine a 1250 euros et ne pas savoir ce qu'il y aura dedans ?


----------



## Brad64 (21 Août 2011)

MaxSolonik a dit:


> et pouquoi on ne pourrait pas avoir un bon écran et un ssd rapide ? c'est normal d'acheter une machine a 1250 euros et ne pas savoir ce qu'il y aura dedans ?


C'est sûr, mais ils ne donnent aucune info sur les vitesses de transfert sur le site d'Apple, ils sont donc tenus de te fournir un disque SSD de la capacité choisie, un SSD reste un SSD, et ce peu importe sa vitesse de lecture/écriture... Malheureusement là dessus, je crois qu'on a pas trop le choix 
Ils le savent très bien, mais je parierai que 95% (voir plus), des personnes utilisant un mba ou mbp avec SSD s'en servent et ne cherchent pas plus loin du moment que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (22 Août 2011)

MaxSolonik a dit:


> et pouquoi on ne pourrait pas avoir un bon écran et un ssd rapide ? c'est normal d'acheter une machine a 1250 euros et ne pas savoir ce qu'il y aura dedans ?



Évidement ! :love:


----------



## MaxSolonik (22 Août 2011)

Brad64 a dit:


> C'est sûr, mais ils ne donnent aucune info sur les vitesses de transfert sur le site d'Apple, ils sont donc tenus de te fournir un disque SSD de la capacité choisie, un SSD reste un SSD, et ce peu importe sa vitesse de lecture/écriture... Malheureusement là dessus, je crois qu'on a pas trop le choix
> Ils le savent très bien, mais je parierai que 95% (voir plus), des personnes utilisant un mba ou mbp avec SSD s'en servent et ne cherchent pas plus loin du moment que ça fonctionne.



Désolé mais quand mon SSD par chance est 30 % plus rapide que les toshibas, je pense que cela fait quand meme une différence non négligeable et pas tout a fait acceptable pour le même prix. C'est comme si tu achetais des nuggets au même prix, avec le même poids mais avec 30 % de poulet en moins. J'avoue que c'est tiré par les cheveux mais si tu tombes sur une machine avec le mauvais SSD et la mauvaise dalle je pense qu'il y a de quoi ne pas être ravi.


----------



## Brad64 (22 Août 2011)

MaxSolonik a dit:


> Désolé mais quand mon SSD par chance est 30 % plus rapide que les toshibas, je pense que cela fait quand meme une différence non négligeable et pas tout a fait acceptable pour le même prix. C'est comme si tu achetais des nuggets au même prix, avec le même poids mais avec 30 % de poulet en moins. J'avoue que c'est tiré par les cheveux mais si tu tombes sur une machine avec le mauvais SSD et la mauvaise dalle je pense qu'il y a de quoi ne pas être ravi.


Oui, je ne dis pas le contraire, je serai le premier à aller le faire changer 
Mais du point de vue d'Apple ça se comprend parfaitement, sachant que la majorité des utilisateurs n'y verront que du feu... Même si ce sont de bons produits, on se fait toujours avoir sur quelques chose avec eux


----------



## Anderssonpaul (22 Août 2011)

Je pense que si tu râles dans les temps (14 jours), il te le change ou t'offre un dédommagement :love: !


----------



## zeme (22 Août 2011)

J'ai un ssd toshiba et un ecran samsung dans mon air. 
Je suis d'accord avec vous de vouloir le meilleur, maintenant je me suis posé la question, est ce que j'y verrai une différence ? 
Non, le boot prend le même temps, les applis se lance à la même vitesse, le lecture de multiple petits fichiers est la même que sur le samsung. 
Sur mon air je ne copie presque jamais de gros fichier surtout vu la taille du disque et quand je me fais c'est à partir de mon réseau ou d'un périphérique externe qui est très loin de saturer le ssd. 
Par contre j'accorde plus d'importance à l'écran vu que je l'ai toujours sous les yeux et la j'ai un samsung donc jamais je n'aurai pris le risque de renvoyer pour au final récupérer un moin bon écran avec un ssd plus rapide.

Je sais que tout le monde voudrait avoir les deux samsung et c'est légitime vu le prix mais apple à toujours fait ça, je crois qu'il le fera toujours et ça ne les empêchent pas de vendre de plus en plus.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (23 Août 2011)

C'est quoi la différence entre les deux dalles ??? Samsung et Philips ?


----------



## ducielbleu (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour
Quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma petite lanterne ( très petite ! je suis novice sur Mac ) concernant la frappe à effectuer au clavier pour cette identification d'écran ? =
" *Display Identification
*-open terminal
-paste 'ioreg -lw0 | grep IODisplayEDID | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6' (without quotes)
-the first line is your display model
LP => Philips, qui est le moin bon des deux d'après les forum 
LTH => Samsung "
Merci


----------



## Anderssonpaul (26 Août 2011)

Neni tu ouvres l'application terminal qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaire.
et tu copie colle


ioreg -lw0 | grep IODisplayEDID | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6


----------



## ducielbleu (27 Août 2011)

Anderssonpaul a dit:


> Neni tu ouvres l'application terminal qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaire.
> et tu copie colle
> 
> 
> ioreg -lw0 | grep IODisplayEDID | sed "/[^<]*</s///" | xxd -p -r | strings -6


Merci pour tes réponses Andressonpaul.
Je suis allé hier soir au Apple store de Vélizy et j'ai pu comparer les MBA 13'' en présentation : 
Tous des 128 Go et tous en SSD Toshiba, j'ai vérifié la table entière.
Concernant les écrans, très commode de comparer côte à côte une dalle Samsung et une Philips sous la même incidence de lumière et le même degré d'ouverture de l'écran et là, indéniablement la dalle Samsung montre plus d'éclat et de saturation dans les couleurs, la Philips est un peu plus terne dans le rendu des couleurs.
La différence n'est pas énorme mais elle est perceptible ( un exemple flagrant : les bleus foncés du fond d'écran "galaxie" sont plus profonds )
J'ai donc discuté de ces différences de matériel avec un 1er vendeur qui s'en ai tenu au discours calibré Apple : les composants écran / SSD sont d'origine aléatoire mais ils sont tous excellents et la seule possibilité pour trouver sous le capot du tout Samsung est de rapporter le MBA dans un délai de 14 j, de demander le remboursement et de procéder à un nouvel achat, sans la moindre certitude de trouver finalement son bonheur à ce petit jeu.
J'ai donc acheté un MBA 13" 256 Go et l'atelier configuration m'a permis de vérifier sur place mes composants : à savoir, SSD Toshiba et dalle Samsung.
En ce qui me concerne, la qualité de l'écran étant la priorité, j'en suis resté là.
Je pense que mes activités sur cette machine ne me permettront pas de déceler de différence de transfert de données entre mon SSD Toshiba et un Samsung peut-être un peu plus rapide sur certains processus.
Petit complément d'info = le 2e vendeur qui animait l'atelier configuration, me voyant rechercher sur le MBA les références de la dalle et du SSD, a laché cette petite phrase à la vue de la ligne LTH ( Samsung ) : " et bien voilà, vous avez le bon écran ! ", précisant qu'il aurait pû demander à son superviseur l'ouverture d'une autre boite si je n'avais pas eu ce que je souhaitais " même si d'habitude, on ne fait pas ça ".
Traduction : avec le bon vendeur, le bon feeling, le sourire et le superviseur qui va bien, on peut sans doute faire ouvrir un 2e pack sans passer par la case " remboursement sous 14 j " .
Et donc, officieusement, les vendeurs Apple sont bien conscients du degré de qualité ( légèrement ) supérieur des dalles d'origine Samsung.
Voilà pour les futurs acheteurs en Apple store, ma petite contribution !
Merci donc pour les réponses sur le forum qui m'ont permis d'investiguer les appareils en présentation et de les comparer.
Je suis tout à fait satisfait de mon achat : ce MBA est une oeuvre d'art et une boite à outils incroyablement riche et fluide sous OS X Lion.


----------



## Yannickbas (28 Août 2011)

J'ai le même problème l'écran de mon macbook air 11 2011 est assez fade pas assez de couleur alors que j'ai toujours entendu autour de moi que cette erra était magnifique avec de bonnes couleurs! que dois je faire?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (28 Août 2011)

Franchement l'écran Philips à des couleurs plus fidèle . Le samsung est plus saturé (donc les couleurs fausses) c'est pour ca qu'il parait meilleur pour un novice en colorimétrie .


----------



## Yannickbas (28 Août 2011)

que dois t on faire alors si on possède le modèle samsung ??


----------



## Anderssonpaul (28 Août 2011)

Yannickbas a dit:


> que dois t on faire alors si on possède le modèle samsung ??



Etre heureux !
Et si on possède le modèle Philips aussi !!!


----------



## Joe Guillian (6 Septembre 2011)

Samsung meilleur ou LG/Philips meilleur...???  Difficile à dire, car Brad64 qui a initié ce topic suite à une problématique de couleurs fades dispose d'une dalle Samsung (LTH133BT01A03 Color LCD). 

En fonction des forums et des personnes qui témoignent il est difficile de se faire, au final, une opinion tant l'avis des uns et des autres est partagé sur le sujet... 





Brad64 a dit:


> Je crois aussi qu'il y a des dalles Samsung et LG, après de là à savoir laquelle on a...
> Sur mon Samsung BX2231 (écran LED de premier prix) l'image est bien meilleure.. j'ai même testé sur un vieux LG qui date bien de 2003, le blanc de l'écran est jaune, mais même les couleurs sont plus vivantes..
> 
> *EDIT : en résultat de la commande dans le Terminal j'ai :*
> ...


----------

